# Transformers 5: Verzweiflung & Zerstörung im ersten Trailer zu Bays Roboter-Actioner



## CarolaHo (6. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Transformers 5: Verzweiflung & Zerstörung im ersten Trailer zu Bays Roboter-Actioner* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Transformers 5: Verzweiflung & Zerstörung im ersten Trailer zu Bays Roboter-Actioner


----------



## CryPosthuman (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß, alle hassen es und schauen nur Art-House Filme, aber sorry:
Ich freu mich einfach auf den neuen Action-Kanller! TF5 wird wie IMMER großartig! Natürlich in Dolby Atmos und mit D-Box Motion Seats!


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2016)

Naja ich sehe Transformers halt als Popcornkino. Hatte als Kind mangels Westbekannten leider keine Beziehungen und daher keinen nostalgischen Bezug zu dieser Marke. Aber trotzdem finde ich die bisherigen Filme nicht schlecht. Zwar inhaltlich relativ anspruchslos in dem Sinne aber bei Michael Bay und auch der Thematik würde ich nicht viel anderes erwarten.


----------



## Weissbier242 (6. Dezember 2016)

Also die ersten 3 Teile waren schon gut und kann man öfters sehen. Sie hatten einen gewissen Charme und was für ganze Familie. Aber der 4. Teil geht gar nicht, sinnloser Overkill an Action der einem irgendwann zu viel wird und auch eine mehr als schlechte Geschichte. Hoffe Teil 5 wird dann wieder besser.


----------



## FalloutEffect (6. Dezember 2016)

Der erste Teil war doch immernoch der beste, wenn man diese Teeniestory mal wegschneidet. Allein dieser erste AHA-Effekt bei der ersten Transformierung.. das hat mir eine Mordsgänsehaut gemacht. Die Transformierung sind soweiso das einzige warum ich die Filme überhaupt gucke. Story? Die Zeichentrickfilme hatten mehr Story!


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ich sehe Transformers halt als Popcornkino


Selbst das Popcorn gähnt aber inzwischen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Dezember 2016)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Also die ersten 3 Teile waren schon gut und kann man öfters sehen. Sie hatten einen gewissen Charme und was für ganze Familie. Aber der 4. Teil geht gar nicht, sinnloser Overkill an Action der einem irgendwann zu viel wird und auch eine mehr als schlechte Geschichte. Hoffe Teil 5 wird dann wieder besser.


Naja, für die ganze Familie würde ich nicht sagen. Da ging es ja doch schon teilweise recht derb zu. 



Spoiler



Optimus Prime hat in Teil 2 seinem Gegenspieler brutal das Gesicht vom Kopf gerissen. 
In Teil 3 wurden einige Autobots kaltblütig hingerichtet.
Da fliegen Gliedmaßen durch die Gegend usw.



Sicher sind Blut und Gedärme nicht da, aber die Transformers werden doch sehr, sehr menschlich dargestellt. Und selbst die Guten gehen da teilweise recht brutal zu Werke. 
Für jüngere Kinder, unter 10-12 Jahren, sind diese Filme schonmal überhaupt nichts.

Vom Effekt-Overkill ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Weissbier242 (7. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja, für die ganze Familie würde ich nicht sagen. Da ging es ja doch schon teilweise recht derb zu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den ersten Transformer hat der Sohn mit uns gesehen da war er 9 oder 10, alle anderen Filme auch schon mehrfach und er ist jetzt 11, genauso wie er alle Marvel filme auswendig kennt. Sehe das halb so wild, er unterscheidet schon ganz genau was real ist und was nicht! Man muss sein Kind halt kennen, Ich halte nichts von diesen FSK dingern. Viel schlimmer ist ein Film der Gruselig für Kinder ist, aber FSK 6. aber wenn sich Roboter Kopf oder Beine Abhacken? komm schon, das kommt in jeder Zeichentrickserie vor  Diese sind heute viel schlimmer, weil mega hektisch. Mal abgesehen davon, daß Ich in seiner Klasse wohl kaum einen finde werde der diese Filme nicht auch schon alle kennt! Wenn Kumpels zum Übernachten kommen, gehts bei der Filmauswahl immer "kenn ich schon".


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Dezember 2016)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> den ersten Transformer hat der Sohn mit uns gesehen da war er 9 oder 10, alle anderen Filme auch schon mehrfach und er ist jetzt 11, genauso wie er alle Marvel filme auswendig kennt. Sehe das halb so wild, er unterscheidet schon ganz genau was real ist und was nicht! Man muss sein Kind halt kennen, Ich halte nichts von diesen FSK dingern. Viel schlimmer ist ein Film der Gruselig für Kinder ist, aber FSK 6. aber wenn sich Roboter Kopf oder Beine Abhacken? komm schon, das kommt in jeder Zeichentrickserie vor  Diese sind heute viel schlimmer, weil mega hektisch. Mal abgesehen davon, daß Ich in seiner Klasse wohl kaum einen finde werde der diese Filme nicht auch schon alle kennt! Wenn Kumpels zum Übernachten kommen, gehts bei der Filmauswahl immer "kenn ich schon".


Ich sehe das (unter anderem auch als angehender Erzieher) n bissl kritischer. Die FSK gibt es ja nicht umsonst. Bei dieser Behörde arbeiten keine Volldeppen. Auch wenn ich das Urteil dieser Behörde selbst gern mal anzweifel, weil ich es schlicht anders sehe. Aber der Gedanke dahinter ist grundsätzlich absolut korrekt. 

Mir ging's auch nicht um "real" oder "nicht real" an sich. Saw ist auch nicht real und trotzdem zurecht nichts für Minderjährige. 
Und letztlich werden in den Transformers-Filmen diese Roboter als intelligente, autonome Lebewesen dargestellt, die durchaus einen gewissen Tiefgang haben, Charakter, Werte und Intelligenz, sodass sich Kinder mit ihnen identifizieren können.
Und wenn die gute Hauptfigur Optimus Prime seinem Gegner das Gesicht, mit den Worten "Ich will dein Gesicht!", vom Kopf reißt, dann halte ich es schon für wenig angebracht, wenn man diese Filme seinen Kindern zeigt. Genauso wie die zuvor beschriebene Hinrichtungsszene im 3. Teil. 

Im späteren Grundschulalter...okay. Kann man machen. Aber jünger nicht. Ich sagte ja...10-12 Jahre wäre meines Erachtens die Untergrenze. Wenn das Kind mit 9 schon reif genug ist, okay. ^^ Aber eben auch nur, weil die Transformers eben keine Menschen sind und es daher keine Blut und Gedärme zu sehen gibt (die man im umgekehrten Fall durchaus sehen könnte, wären die Transformers Menschen). Und in dem Alter können die Kiddies das dann auch durchaus schon nachvollziehen. 

Das einige Dinge normal sind, heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie auch gut sind.  Ich finde es eher bedenklich, dass diese Brutalität in vermeintlichen Kinderfilmen...oder "Familienfilmen" als Normal angesehen wird. 
Ich finde auch nicht, dass heutige Zeichentrickfilme zu hektisch sind...jedenfalls nicht hektischer, als damalige Zeichentrickfilme/-serien.


----------

